# Bad cramp pain



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

Its always the way, I had my midwife appt this afternoon, and we heard one heartbeat, the midwife thinks we are not detecting number 2 as he is been hidden by number 1.  But half an hour after getting in from seeing her, I had a really bad cramping pain, and I did end up bent over saying ouch, but it went literally after about 30 secs, and I was just left with a achey tummy which died off.  I have not had anything as bad since, just a slight pain time to time, and a feeling of acheyness.  Do you think this may have been caused by her pressing down on my tummy with the heart beat listener and the twins are just objecting to being poked? or do I need to be concerned?

Thank you for reading and responding.
TQ.xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you will find that you have funny aches and pains that are due to your uterus expanding an continually growing. If the pain carries on, is really painful with/without bleeding you need to contact your GP

Take care x


----------

